

Desktop Applications are not dead - delphi
http://antoniocangiano.com/2007/08/05/desktop-applications-are-not-dead/

======
bootload
_"... C++ with MCF or WCL ... Microsoft .NET 2.0. C# 3.0 and LINQ ... Visual
Studio and Delphi ...native Objective C and Cocoa ...'fat clients' ..."_

I've been watching this thread ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=39259> )
notice the reply (by Antonio) is all tech (the original article by _Eugueny_
user focused) but no mention of users wants or needs.

